# Best bow package under 500



## yellowfin (Dec 8, 2013)

Looking to start bow hunting. Giving up the xbow. I want to spend 500 or less on a complete package. A lot of brands out there and don't know where to start. Looking to probably visit Cedar Rock outdoors to start my process. Any advice.


----------



## Soybean (Dec 8, 2013)

under $500 for a complete package will be tough but its possible.   step 1 is go get measured for your draw length before you buy.  step 2 is go shoot some bows at different places to see what you like and what fits you.  some guys, like myself do better with single cam bows.  others prefer dual cam.  some guys like a short axle to axle (28-30").  others prefer a longer axle to axle (32" and up).  its all about what fits you.  dont go off what 1 guy at a shop says, try to obtain knowledge and opinions from several.  keep in my most bows nowadays are all more than adequate to kill a deer and everybody has a different opinion on whats a "good" bow.

i would personally recommend a single cam bow with a brace height of 7" or more.  dont worry so much about speed, look for forgiveness and shootability.  look at mission by mathews or a used mathews for single cam.  there is also diamond by bowtech or a bowtech assassian (dual cam bow).  also check out a brute x by pse (great single cam bow in that price range).  hoyt, pse, bear, obsession, .... the list goes on and they all make great bows but can get pricey.  

just keep in mind its the accessories that will get you- release, arrows, broadheads, range finder, bow case, etc.  keep it simple and dont fall victim to the gimmicks.  

good luck


----------



## MossyCreek (Dec 8, 2013)

With just a little more money I would really look at the Hoyt Charger. It is really great package. IMO it is much better than a "beginners" bow. I think it even comes with a QAD now.


----------



## gethkd84 (Dec 8, 2013)

Bowtech assasian 499 with everything brand new at gables sporting goods in douglasville ga


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 8, 2013)

gethkd84 said:


> Bowtech assasian 499 with everything brand new at gables sporting goods in douglasville ga



That's a great bow at a great price!


----------



## spydermon (Dec 8, 2013)

I second the charger package.  That's a great bow with great accessories


----------



## onfhunter1 (Dec 8, 2013)

yellowfin said:


> Looking to start bow hunting. Giving up the xbow. I want to spend 500 or less on a complete package. A lot of brands out there and don't know where to start. Looking to probably visit Cedar Rock outdoors to start my process. Any advice.



Hey give Scott a call at river bottom outdoors he will do you right them guys are the best


----------



## yellowfin (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for input, very helpful.


----------



## DownSouthGeorgiaBoy (Dec 8, 2013)

Check out the bear legion and encounter packages they are awsome. I own both and have shot them in many comps and taken many deer with no problems.


----------



## skippygus73 (Dec 9, 2013)

The Assassin has my vote.  Very tight groups, pretty darn fast, very short axle to axle (Pop up blind hunting), and very good priced.  I have had mine for 3 years now and haven't need to move up to a higher priced one yet.  Thou I will soon to let my son get his hands on this one.


----------



## Bwmstr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

The Hoyt charger or The hoyt Ignite..Ive got a charger and IT has way over exceeded my expectations...


----------



## Michaelp (Dec 9, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Dec 9, 2013)

MossyCreek said:


> With just a little more money I would really look at the Hoyt Charger. It is really great package. IMO it is much better than a "beginners" bow. I think it even comes with a QAD now.


That's what I did. 

I love it.


----------



## skippygus73 (Dec 10, 2013)

The Charger looks like a good bow but its numbers aren't as good as the Assassin's.  I will say that in my case the only down sides to owning the Assassin for me is getting to an authorized dealer and the draw cycle can be a bit brutish if you aren't used to it.  But will I trade it now, not yet!


----------



## yellowfin (Dec 10, 2013)

Who sells Hoyt. on the south side of atlanta/middle ga? Does anyone sell bowtech down this way as well?


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 10, 2013)

Acehome centers in social circle Hoyt, Matthews, elite and PSE.

Franklins of Athens obsession and Bowtech

Archery Traditions Hoyt, Matthews


----------



## MossyCreek (Dec 10, 2013)

How for south? 
Perry Sports Center sales Hoyt, go talk to Larry
Money Mizer in Macon also, Trey is good too.
Southern Shooters in Lagrange.


----------



## BGA (Dec 10, 2013)

I got into bow hunting last year. What I did, which worked out extremely well and allowed me to get a bow way out of my budget. I went to the bow store and figured out what draw length and weight I was comfortable shooting. I then went to ArcheryTalk Forum and began watching the For Sale threads. I eventually found a PSE Revenge which usually retails for $649.00. The one I bought was only $425. It was a 2012 so a model year old and had not a scratch on it. I spent the rest of my 100$ on outfitting the bow with sight, quiver, etc... The guy I bought from was professional and it came packaged well.

Took it to my local store and showed them what I picked up, said it was in great condition. I had them look over it to make sure it was all good.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 10, 2013)

I'd just go over to Army/Navy store in Stockbridge.  Not sure what all they sell...but a lot of folks say they've got a great bow department.  Go in there, tell them what you're wanting to do....shoot a few bows...see what you like and go from there.

Also, don't be afraid to buy a used bow already set up.  I've done this several times and saved hundreds.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 10, 2013)

I'd find me a used Bowtech Allegiance or Mathews MQ-1.  Then put the money saved into arrows, sight, and rest.


----------



## brian lee (Dec 10, 2013)

x2 o. The Army navy store in Stockbridge. Off of 42 north headed toward Rex. Talk to Matt ( short red headed guy. Knows his stuff)


----------



## Carbon Element (Dec 11, 2013)

Army Navy- Stockbridge


yellowfin said:


> Who sells Hoyt. on the south side of atlanta/middle ga? Does anyone sell bowtech down this way as well?


----------



## Sargent (Dec 12, 2013)

I bought a RedHead Kronik (Diamond) from BPS a few years ago.  I think it was $370 loaded.  

I made a few mods (stabilizer, different peep) and it shoots where I point it.

Not a speed demon, but plenty enough to kill deer.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 12, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> I'd find me a used Bowtech Allegiance or Mathews MQ-1.  Then put the money saved into arrows, sight, and rest.



should've listed a Mathews Swithback as well.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

You can get a PSE Stinger ready-to-shoot package for about $400.


----------



## watermedic (Dec 12, 2013)

The PSE Brute X package is $499.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 12, 2013)

There is a lot of good used equipment on the market. Visiting a good shop, and working with 
someone who can help you determine your draw length and poundage, is a good start.
Keep in mind sights, stabilizers and releases you may buy for any bow, can be used on another bow down the road.
I could be much help if you were contemplating shooting a Longbow or a Recurve. 

The main thing is you get started shooting something that does not cost an arm and a leg, fits you well, and is alot of fun
for you to shoot.


----------



## illinoisboy (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a complete excellent condition elite gt 500 highly coveted in the Archery Biz. Also have a pse 2008 treestand. I will set u up under 500 and you will leave smilin'. We'll set em up and shoot on the range too. David.Eppel@yahoo.com don't pass this one up. Treat you like a brother!


----------



## illinoisboy (Dec 20, 2013)

Well under 500 bones!!!


----------



## illinoisboy (Dec 20, 2013)

Elites are guaranteed for life by even the 12th owner. If it fails on an away from home hunt they will next day mail you a loaner bow set up to your specs....amazing warranty best in the industry. Shoots 311 at 28/70 gold tip 5575 hunter arrow.


----------



## Djtrout81 (Dec 20, 2013)

Bear encounter its what I shoot and makes my buddies pse brute look like the same as mine


----------

